# Nats At Adelaide In Oct



## Fatgodzilla (29/9/11)

Looking at booking my flights and shoring up accomodation. What's the game plan?

Judging starts when on Friday?

what are the drinking plans for Friday night?

what are the drinking plans for saturday?

when does Club Night start ?

what are the drinking plans for Sunday? When's everyone going home?


----------



## raven19 (29/9/11)

Looking forward to meeting a number of you brewers!

Linky here for more info: AABC Adelaide

Edit - link fixed.


----------



## raven19 (29/9/11)

Looks like Sunday is recovery day for most! I reckon it will be pretty quiet. The Wheaty opens at midday though if you are keen to get on the gas again!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/9/11)

raven19 said:


> Looks like Sunday is recovery day for most! I reckon it will be pretty quiet. The Wheaty opens at midday though if you are keen to get on the gas again!




Thanks Raven, got that schedule. Looks like I'm want to be in town Thursday rather than Friday morning - can do! Judging Friday & saturday - good time to be a steward!


----------



## jayse (29/9/11)

Hey Fatz as you can see there we have a bit of stuff happening, it would be ideal for anyone involved in the actuall judging to get here Thursday, we will order in pizza at the Wheaty and have a meet and greet and it will be a early start friday.

Theres no sunday plans yet but if theres people still keen then I am sure we can come up with something, might even be possible to get out to lobethal somehow.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/10/11)

jayse said:


> Hey Fatz as you can see there we have a bit of stuff happening, it would be ideal for anyone involved in the actuall judging to get here Thursday, we will order in pizza at the Wheaty and have a meet and greet and it will be a early start friday.
> 
> Theres no sunday plans yet but if theres people still keen then I am sure we can come up with something, might even be possible to get out to lobethal somehow.




All good. Planning to be at the Wheaty a bit after 5pm. Looking forward to seeing a few familiar faces and of course, putting faces to AHB names. Leaving 10pm tonight to get to Sydney early tomorrow. I'm excited!!


----------



## drsmurto (19/10/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> All good. Planning to be at the Wheaty a bit after 5pm. Looking forward to seeing a few familiar faces and of course, putting faces to AHB names. Leaving 10pm tonight to get to Sydney early tomorrow. I'm excited!!



See you tomorrow Fatz.


----------



## raven19 (19/10/11)

Countdown is on!

Really looking forward to this!


----------



## Barry (20/10/11)

If FG is going to be at the Wheaty is there an alternative venue?


----------



## RussTaylor (21/10/11)

Hi guys, finalised schedule can be found here - http://www.aabc.org.au/clubnight/schedule.html


----------



## bconnery (22/10/11)

Just caught the end of a segment about the judging on 10 news!!!! 
Nice work guys and gals!


----------



## np1962 (22/10/11)

Reports coming from presentations say Victoria is champion state by just 1 point from SA.
NSW 3rd ACT 4th


----------



## Budron (22/10/11)

Anyone got the results? When/where will they go up first


----------



## np1962 (22/10/11)

Budron said:


> Anyone got the results? When/where will they go up first


Pretty sure you'll get nothing tonight as Club Night is now underway.
Word has it that Champion Brewer is Barry Cranston.


----------



## fcmcg (22/10/11)

Budron said:


> Anyone got the results? When/where will they go up first


Just got a call....
Westgate members got these results...
Aaron Pederson...best porter ...number 1 !!!
John Kingston got a second in the stong ale category and his RIS came third....
Heard Victoria also got best state...
Barry Cranston got champion brewer again...
All these results were from a bloke who , had had a few....club night , you know lol

Cheers

Ferg
Secretary
Westgate


----------



## Budron (23/10/11)

Bah, waiting to hear how my mate went in the IPA category. Till tomorrow, i guess


----------



## winkle (23/10/11)

NigeP62 said:


> Pretty sure you'll get nothing tonight as Club Night is now underway.
> Word has it that Champion Brewer is Barry Cranston.


there's a surprise :icon_cheers:


----------



## RdeVjun (23/10/11)

Results are up. 
Well done to all concerned! :icon_cheers:


----------



## starkesbier (23/10/11)

Well done to all involved. Especially my PUBS brethren who got 3 out of the 4 Qld awards.

Starkesbier


----------



## manticle (23/10/11)

Congratulations to all place getters.

Can't be disappointed with a 4th but so close I could almost smell it.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/10/11)

At Adelaide Airport waiting for the flight home. Brilliant weekend, the South Australians ran a bloody good event and deserve all cudos. Congratulations to all the winners and place getters. Time to go home and dry out!


----------



## samhaldane (23/10/11)

I'm totally stoked with 3rd place for my munich helles! Not too shabby for my first lager 

Congrats to Barry and all the other place getters.

Big thanks to all the organisers and judges!


----------



## DU99 (23/10/11)

Well done to all


----------



## Florian (23/10/11)

Pretty happy to have been part of it with five entries, got _almost_ a third with my Schwarzbier.

Not surprised though that my Strong Pale Lager got only 14th, seeing it was somehow judged as a Traditional Bock. :blink: Wonder how that happened.

Well done to everyone involved and to the SA crew for hosting the event.


----------



## DU99 (23/10/11)

where's next year's event


----------



## np1962 (23/10/11)

DU99 said:


> where's next year's event


I'm guessing the Vics will want it to run alongside another conference? As I said only a guess.
Nige


----------



## geoffd (23/10/11)

manticle said:


> Congratulations to all place getters.
> 
> Can't be disappointed with a 4th but so close I could almost smell it.




lol Manticle I can better that, 2 bloody fourths, doh!
Yay for Victoria, champ state.

I'm only disappointed Johnny K wasnt closer for champ brewer, it cant be denied though, Barry has been a champion brewer for quite some time, well done Barry.

the (brewing) gloves are back on for another year, well done everyone, for placing & just qualifying, Great start to homebrewing Aaron a 1st in the Nationals, well done.


----------



## raven19 (23/10/11)

Awesome night, we came so close to almost pip the Vics at the post!

Some great beers and conversations. Got to meet Fatgodzilla and Barry also.

Congrats again to Barry and all the other winners.

Rumour's are next years nationals might be in Perth.


----------



## Andyd (23/10/11)

A great weekend - thanks to all the SA boys for putting on a great event and being so hospitable.

Congratulations to all the prize winners, and particularly to the Vic brewers who pulled the numbers to bring the shield home with us!

Cheers!


----------



## beachy (23/10/11)

Fantastic presentation and club night last night.

Congratulations to Barry and all the award winners , especially to all the SA boys that managed placings. It was fantastic to see SA back up where we should be. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (23/10/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> At Adelaide Airport waiting for the flight home. Brilliant weekend, the South Australians ran a bloody good event and deserve all cudos. Congratulations to all the winners and place getters. Time to go home and dry out!



Don't remember this shot being taken but reckon your Hukka tongue beats mine.... Lol.........





Even though S.A came second by a whisker, we still had time to smile or were we laughing at Fatz :lol:


----------



## sama (23/10/11)

What are the scores out of?


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (23/10/11)

sama said:


> What are the scores out of?



150 I reckon. Three judges per class possible maximum of 50pts per judge.


----------



## drsmurto (23/10/11)

Had a great night with so many fantastic people.  

Super impressed with the numbers who made the journey and the level of the beer on offer at clubnight was ridiculously high. Hope you all made it back to your states in one piece, the bayside brewers had a 11am flight and there were still people drinking at their place at 3am when i left. 

Also good to put faces to names. I still laugh when people say i am younger than they expect. 

Congrats to all the trophy winners, the standard of the classes i judged were very good.


----------



## manticle (23/10/11)

What category did you judge?


----------



## drsmurto (24/10/11)

I judged stouts on Friday and amber/dark lagers on Saturday.


----------



## manticle (24/10/11)

Be interested to read your feedback on my altbier.


----------



## jayse (24/10/11)

Hey everyone what a great few days, I think we can safely say we pulled of an exceptional weekend, thanks to everyone for helping make it great.
If you have photos or clips please post them up somewhere, I am sure theres some embrassing ones of myself, I was too busy all weekend having fun and drinking to take any myself.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (24/10/11)

That was a big weekend. :icon_drunk: 
Great to see all those judges,stewards and family travel from interstate and country SA.
We appreciate your support.

One of NSW and Australia's best took it out again but it was another unlikely lad from NSW that stole the limelight :lol: 

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/lifestyle/fo...3-1226173475923

Congratulations to all those that qualified and to those place getters in amongst that.

Cheers
Mark (on behalf of the organisers)


----------



## winkle (24/10/11)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> That was a big weekend. :icon_drunk:
> Great to see all those judges,stewards and family travel from interstate and country SA.
> We appreciate your support.
> 
> ...



Fatz, shy and retiring as usual


----------



## pscarazza79 (25/10/11)

Hi all, want to say what a great night, met new faces, tasted some great beers. It was good to put some names to the faces. Thumbs up to the organizers.
Will definately put in some extra beers for the state championships.  

Pat


----------



## Wonderwoman (25/10/11)

DrSmurto said:


> ... the bayside brewers had a 11am flight and there were still people drinking at their place at 3am when i left...




It seemed like a good idea at the time... but boy was I regretting that decision on Sunday morning. I nearly did this to the poor person sitting next to me on my flight home: :icon_vomit: 

bloody good weekend though!


----------



## bconnery (25/10/11)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> That was a big weekend. :icon_drunk:
> Great to see all those judges,stewards and family travel from interstate and country SA.
> We appreciate your support.
> 
> ...



"Stout Judge Ian Traynor"
Now given that some of the beers in that photo are pale I can only guess that stout is a reference to something else


----------



## michael_or (25/10/11)

Florian said:


> Not surprised though that my Strong Pale Lager got only 14th, seeing it was somehow judged as a Traditional Bock. :blink: Wonder how that happened.



Must have been some strong beers on that table. My Dopplebock was judged as an Eisbock ...???


----------



## drsmurto (25/10/11)

bconnery said:


> "Stout Judge Ian Traynor"
> Now given that some of the beers in that photo are pale I can only guess that stout is a reference to something else



Fatz judged the stout section - was a lot of fun judging with him, plenty of banter.


----------



## Murcluf (25/10/11)

Florian said:


> Not surprised though that my Strong Pale Lager got only 14th, seeing it was somehow judged as a Traditional Bock. :blink: Wonder how that happened.





michael_or said:


> Must have been some strong beers on that table. My Dopplebock was judged as an Eisbock ...???



Either there was a lot of re-categorising in that section or typos in the results. My Eis Maibock is listed as a Strong Pale Lager, wont really know until we get the judging sheets back. 

Congrats to Organisers, Judges and Stewards etc, for putting on a great comp, it was fantastic.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/10/11)

bconnery said:


> "Stout Judge Ian Traynor"
> Now given that some of the beers in that photo are pale I can only guess that stout is a reference to something else




God made me ugly and genetics (and excessive calories) made me large, but I still have all my hair Ben !!!

 

Though I might use that expression "stout judge" in my signature somewhere...


actually we were lucky to scrounge up the beers for the photos. All calibration beers were gone and we had to make several drinks out of bottle dregs. The guy took a hundred photos, mostly with me reposed on the green. I think these are going on Facebook. Autographed signed copies available on request.


Congratulations to all NSW winners and placegetters. Except for Barry I had to get up and receive every winning NSW entry as there was only us 2 New South Welshmen there. Great trophies too! The organisers are posting them out (I think) as I could not take them on the plane and BC is still driving around SA and Vic somehere.


----------



## bconnery (25/10/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> God made me ugly and genetics (and excessive calories) made me large, but I still have all my hair Ben !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you must have judged that category but how could I resist a setup like that? 

I also know that the photos don't always relate to the article properly. For the recent Babbs IPA comp up here at Archive the Courier Mail took a photo of us all holding glasses of the Little Creatures Dreadnaught Stout


----------



## Brewtus (25/10/11)

I had a good time. Thanks to all the organizers in SA.


----------



## samhaldane (1/11/11)

I got my judging notes in the mail last week, thanks to the judges!

I was expecting a certificate or something for my 3rd place, will they be coming later?


----------



## raven19 (1/11/11)

Top 3 placers recieved a trophy. Someone from your State likely took it home to pass on to you.

Edit - pop Fatzgodzilla or Barry a PM as they were both in attendance.


----------



## MattC (1/11/11)

Yeah I received a nice little trophy yesterday in a postpack as well and today I got the feedback sheets. The trophy didnt have anything written on it, such as 3rd in specialty category, were they supposed to?

Also I would like to thank some of the judges for their constructive feedback, it helps in the refining process for next time when there are some very helpful hints. It was interesting to read the scoresheets and see how different judges perceived my beers. My weissbier was perceived by one judge as having "firm clove phenolic but lacking in banana flavour", whilst another judge wrote "strong banana flavour, not much clove". Different palates pick up different things.

I understand and appreciate the effort that judges put into these comps and by the end of the comp it can get pretty fatiguing Im sure. It was however, disappointing that one judge who judged my Vienna Lager wrote a total of 4 words on the score sheet, pretty poor IMHO.

Once again thanks to the organisers and the folks from SA for running the Nats this year.

Cheers


----------



## raven19 (2/11/11)

MattC said:


> Yeah I received a nice little trophy yesterday in a postpack as well and today I got the feedback sheets. The trophy didnt have anything written on it, such as 3rd in specialty category, were they supposed to?



Based on judging happening fri/sat, then presentations that sat evening, I don't believe there is time to get a heap of trophies engraved. As such its trophy presented 'as is' for each winner.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (2/11/11)

raven19 said:


> Based on judging happening fri/sat, then presentations that sat evening, I don't believe there is time to get a heap of trophies engraved. As such its trophy presented 'as is' for each winner.




True, but that being said I thought at least the category engraved would have been nice. On the up side the metal cups beat the shit out of the glass handle I won back in 2008.


BYB


----------



## MattC (2/11/11)

raven19 said:


> Based on judging happening fri/sat, then presentations that sat evening, I don't believe there is time to get a heap of trophies engraved. As such its trophy presented 'as is' for each winner.



I wouldnt have expected anyone to be engraving any trophies after judging. I wasnt referring to having my name on the trophy. I thought it may have had the category and the relative place (1st, 2nd or 3rd) on it. I thought i would ask the question just to check!

Cheers


----------



## raven19 (3/11/11)

Certainly a valid point to have the category on them maybe for next year. Not on the committee so can't comment further, well done on the placing in any case!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (3/11/11)

My understanding is that engraving on trophies hasn't been done for AABC since 2000.
I got this from a member of the AABC committee.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## samhaldane (3/11/11)

I thought the glasses from last year with the place and category on them were good.





edit: fixed image rotation


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/11/11)

raven19 said:


> Top 3 placers recieved a trophy. Someone from your State likely took it home to pass on to you.
> 
> Edit - pop Fatzgodzilla or Barry a PM as they were both in attendance.




To help the organisers some state reps took home trophies. I think Mike was hoping we (Barry & I) would take the NSW ones. HOWEVER, I knew nothing of this, so flew over with carry on luggage only. I don't think I could have fitted all those trophies in my back pack. Barry was driving home via woop woop and was concerned he couldn't get them there either. So last I saw, they were sitting at Holdfast Bay Bowling Club. I assumed the cost of posting to the various winners were to be met by the AABC.

They are very high quality trophies, all be it un engraved. Put your own details on them.



> haldini Posted Nov 1 2011, 06:35 PM
> 
> I got my judging notes in the mail last week, thanks to the judges!
> 
> I was expecting a certificate or something for my 3rd place, will they be coming later?



If your trophy doesn't arrive I accepted the trophy on your behalf and had my photo taken. And you were the first trophy given out .. that should give you a warm fuzzy feeling inside!


----------



## samhaldane (3/11/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> .. that should give you a warm fuzzy feeling inside!



Kinda... but I'd prefer the trophy :icon_cheers:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (3/11/11)

haldini said:


> Kinda... but I'd prefer the trophy :icon_cheers:



We will chase it up Sam.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## samhaldane (3/11/11)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> We will chase it up Sam.
> 
> Cheers
> Mark



Thanks!


----------

